# Decline of Muay Thai Locally



## Transk53 (Mar 25, 2015)

Came across this on Facebook. Interesting article with a personal bias I guess. Would be interseting to hear from any peeps around here who have trained over there. Just one trainers beef, or something in it.

The Decline of Muay Thai Samart Payakaroon - My Muay Thai


----------



## Danny T (Mar 25, 2015)

Have not read the article but I love the art of Muay Thai and the art of Muay Thai it is not the same art today as what I first learned. Lots more boxing elements and power punching. It used to be about the beauty of form and presentation of the techniques, control of the fight, conditioning of the body, mind and spirit. Respect and tradition was a huge part of the training and the contest. As it has grown outside of Thailand it has become more of a kickboxing art and in some venues a lot more showmanship. The boxing and MMA influence has changed the stance and arm positioning. Much of what is called muay thai today is not the same muay thai I first learned. Not saying it is bad or good it is just different.


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 25, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Have not read the article but I love the art of Muay Thai and the art of Muay Thai it is not the same art today as what I first learned. Lots more boxing elements and power punching. It used to be about the beauty of form and presentation of the techniques, control of the fight, conditioning of the body, mind and spirit. Respect and tradition was a huge part of the training and the contest. As it has grown outside of Thailand it has become more of a kickboxing art and in some venues a lot more showmanship. The boxing and MMA influence has changed the stance and arm positioning. Much of what is called muay thai today is not the same muay thai I first learned. Not saying it is bad or good it is just different.



One thing that im sure hasnt helped are the numbee of gyms teaching general kickboxing with knees and poor clinching and passing it off as Muay Thai.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 25, 2015)

Danny T said:


> power punching



That was the term used in the article too.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 25, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> One thing that im sure hasnt helped are the numbee of gyms teaching general kickboxing with knees and poor clinching and passing it off as Muay Thai.


The kicking isn't taught properly, stance and footwork is terrible, and many don't even teach clinching or elbows yet call it Muay Thai. A local UFC Gym posted a video recently with one of their "instructors" teaching and demoing a punch-clinch-elbow-clinch-knee-turnout with a kick follow up. There was so much incorrect movement, positioning, control, elbowing, & kneeing that I would not even consider what was shown as any semblance of being Muay Thai. Today a person throws a kick that contact with the shin it is call a Thai Kick.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 25, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> One thing that im sure hasnt helped are the numbee of gyms teaching general kickboxing with knees and poor clinching and passing it off as Muay Thai.



Good point!


----------

